# Metal lathe bit grinding jig- lots of pics



## skiprat

These are pics of a simple grinding bed/jig that I knocked up to shape and sharpen my HSS bits for my metal lathe. The bed is set at 8 deg to the horizontal. Seemed to be an acceptable compromise to cover most uses. The mitre can be adjusted to suit the other required angles. I have scribed the most used angles into the bed for quick setting. I know that this may not be the absolute correct way to do it, but it works well enough for me. This is made from aluminium, but could just as easily be from wood. So maybe someone can get some use from it.





































I don't bother with the mitre to re-sharpen





This is the underside of the mitre


----------



## LEAP

Nice Job Skip, Neat little miter gauge.


----------



## rherrell

Thanks for sharing that Steven. When I get my new metal lathe up and running I'm gonna need something like that. The more I read on metal lathes the more overwhelming it seems. I don't think I'll be turning any pens for awhile!


----------



## gcurran

That is just what I need to go along with my new metal lathe!  Great job.


----------



## Ligget

Thanks for sharing these Steve, I know they will come in really handy![]


----------

